# EIP MKV ECU UPGRADES RELEASED...(Waterfest Tuning NOW!!)...



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

Time has been at a premium lately and we have not had much chance to make the announcements everywhere...but I will copy Kyle's post from the MKV forum...and add that we are Flash Tuning (through the OBD2 port) our new MKV 2.0T SW (2.5l as well) for Manual and DSG vehicles. 

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_









For those that made the fest last year, know that our ECU Upgrades were a *HOT* commodity and that our prices absolutely could not be touched!
*Of course, we are doing it again...*








This simple modification makes a clear difference in performance that you can feel immediately behind the drivers seat. Timing and fuel maps are adjusted along with an increase of overall boost
*Check us out at the booth for special pricing!*
-Kyle http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

We have tuned a number of cars at our facility over the past weeks and have been beta testing for a couple months with the shop (6spd)car and one of our staff's 2.0t (DSG). We released the tuning today at Waterfest and tuned a number of MKV's already. We will be tuning all day tomorrow (we did 60 cars last year) and expect to do a similar number this year. 
The WATERFEST ONLY SPECIAL is just *$199* so be sure to stop by and sign up and we will install the new SW and have you on the road in about an hour http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
That's 340+Lb/Ft of Torque and 270+HP at the engine








-Rich


_Modified by eiprich at 9:26 PM 7-15-2006_


----------



## Faerus (May 7, 2006)

Looks pretty good! Who's 3" DP and 2.5" Catback and cold air are you using in that dyno?


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (Faerus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Faerus* »_Looks pretty good! Who's 3" DP and 2.5" Catback and cold air are you using in that dyno?

Thanks for the question...the notes on the dyno sheet should have mentioned that they are all EIP Parts...We build and fabricate these all in-house as with our other product lines...these are fully hand built, TIG welded mandrel bends, we are offering many colors of intake including Color-Matched (oem body colors as with our R32 Cold-Air Intakes) and our exhaust systems (DP, and Cat Back in 2.5" and 3") are Full Stainless Steel and TIG welded as well. 
We have all of these new parts on our display vehicle at our Booth...be sure to come and check them out, we will be posting more info once we return from Waterfest on Tuesday. 
-Rich


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: EIP MKV ECU UPGRADES RELEASED...(Waterfest Tuning NOW!!)... (eiprich)*

Those are some Kick A$$ numbers at an even better price.... look out APR!


----------



## Rabbit88 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: EIP MKV ECU UPGRADES RELEASED...(Waterfest Tuning NOW!!)... ([email protected])*

I went to Waterfest with every intention of going home chipped or flashed. And although some handheld switcher seemed very nifty, I mean it's a gadget... I love gadgets--the price for the EIP flash is $199 at Waterfest.
If you're going down today, get flashed with EIP. Save your money and try to convince yourself that really good things can be very affordable at times.
After getting flashed Saturday, I drove home to Boston. The difference is immediate. The power really amazing, and the torque is so damn smooth. That's the best part, it's not peaky or skittish at all. Huge improvement over stock.
Butt dyno says:
0-60 improved, 60-100 scary. Shifting is needed less often. 5th gear pulls as hard as 4th did stock. And redlining 1st through 2nd feels illegal... actually it is, everywhere but the track. (I was leaving White







Castle ((belly-ache)), so it was definitely a violation.)
And as for cool people. RICH is the man.
Oh and who was the gentleman with the accent? And who installed my short shifter? I appreciated all the help, I love the products. 
I'm finally speeding again!










_Modified by Rabbit88 at 11:19 PM 7-15-2006_


----------



## Borti (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: (eiprich)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eiprich* »_
Thanks for the question...the notes on the dyno sheet should have mentioned that they are all EIP Parts...We build and fabricate these all in-house as with our other product lines...these are fully hand built, TIG welded mandrel bends, we are offering many colors of intake including Color-Matched (oem body colors as with our R32 Cold-Air Intakes) and our exhaust systems (DP, and Cat Back in 2.5" and 3") are Full Stainless Steel and TIG welded as well. 
We have all of these new parts on our display vehicle at our Booth...be sure to come and check them out, we will be posting more info once we return from Waterfest on Tuesday. 
-Rich

A 2.5" and 3" exhaust was a great idea. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: EIP MKV ECU UPGRADES RELEASED...(Waterfest Tuning NOW!!)... (Rabbit88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rabbit88* »_I went to Waterfest with every intention of going home chipped or flashed. And although some handheld switcher seemed very nifty, I mean it's a gadget... I love gadgets--the price for the EIP flash is $199 at Waterfest.
If you're going down today, get flashed with EIP. Save your money and try to convince yourself that really good things can be very affordable at times.
After getting flashed Saturday, I drove home to Boston. The difference is immediate. The power really amazing, and the torque is so damn smooth. That's the best part, it's not peaky or skittish at all. Huge improvement over stock.
Butt dyno says:
0-60 improved, 60-100 scary. Shifting is needed less often. 5th gear pulls as hard as 4th did stock. And redlining 1st through 2nd feels illegal... actually it is, everywhere but the track. (I was leaving White







Castle ((belly-ache)), so it was definitely a violation.)
And as for cool people. RICH is the man.
Oh and who was the gentleman with the accent? And who installed my short shifter? I appreciated all the help, I love the products. 
I'm finally speeding again!









It's Great to read your immediate feedback! We are making these available at a great price *(just $199 flashed while you wait)* for the show, to thank those for comoing out and to help promote this new and aggressive SW package. 
However, we are offering a special coupon code to allow those who could not make the show to still get a great deal...
*code WF20 is active for two weeks after the show and this will provide 20% off most EIP products and this includes all new products for the MKV, of course 2.0T ECU upgrade included http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif *
Thanks again for the review post and your positive comments...glad your enjoying your new and more powerful 2.0T








-Rich

_Modified by eiprich at 3:14 AM 7-16-2006_


_Modified by eiprich at 3:14 AM 7-16-2006_


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

Is there a possibility of updating your site to the MKV Gti products?
Can't seem to find anything there except the R32 sutff....
Some of us can't be at Waterfest (whatever that is..)


----------



## Ttuk (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: EIP MKV ECU UPGRADES RELEASED...(Waterfest Tuning NOW!!)... (eiprich)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eiprich* »_That's 340+Lb/Ft of Torque and 270+HP at the engine










What octane did you use for this?


----------



## Rhein (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: EIP MKV ECU UPGRADES RELEASED...(Waterfest Tuning NOW!!)... (eiprich)*

deal of the friggin century!
quick questions
When will you have this for the B6 Passat?
can it be bench flashed? (ECU not in vehicle)
do you plan on having switching capabilities?
thanks


_Modified by Rhein at 6:32 PM 7-16-2006_


----------



## WetWagen (Apr 23, 2006)

I would also like to get in contact with somebody about having my 2006 Jetta 2.0T flashed.
[email protected]
Thanks,
JD


----------



## jasonzak (May 18, 2006)

I would love to get my 06' Passat 2.0t flashed, any dealers near Milwaukee, WI?


----------



## Rabbit88 (May 15, 2006)

*Email them about shipping in your ECU, they do bench flash...*

I hesitated for a moment Saturday and asked about mailing in the ECU and getting the discount voucher for when I did... But there wasn't a line out back being so close to closing and I got the tuner itch and wanted the power for the ride home.
But the good people at EIP had no problem in offering the voucher and explaining how to remove the ECU should I mail it in.
Since I last posted I installed the Neuspeed intake. I definitely want the exhaust. This engine makes some awe striking sounds. It's just sick. What a head turner with the EIP enhanced boost howling through the intake pipe.
Next plans include suspension, exhaust and motor mounts. Power pulley just might be ordered a week from now.
EDIT: Uhm, I hope it's okay that I chissled the NEUSPEED off the intake and but a silver EIP Tuning decal right on the horizontal pipe section above the engine. If not, than Neumann can kiss my ass.


_Modified by Rabbit88 at 9:39 PM 7-16-2006_


----------



## Rhein (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Email them about shipping in your ECU, they do bench flash... (Rabbit88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rabbit88* »_I hesitated for a moment Saturday and asked about mailing in the ECU and getting the discount voucher for when I did... But there wasn't a line out back being so close to closing and I got the tuner itch and wanted the power for the ride home.
But the good people at EIP had no problem in offering the voucher and explaining how to remove the ECU should I mail it in.
Since I last posted I installed the Neuspeed intake. I definitely want the exhaust. This engine makes some awe striking sounds. It's just sick. What a head turner with the EIP enhanced boost howling through the intake pipe.
Next plans include suspension, exhaust and motor mounts. Power pulley just might be ordered a week from now.
EDIT: Uhm, I hope it's okay that I chissled the NEUSPEED off the intake and but a silver EIP Tuning decal right on the horizontal pipe section above the engine. If not, than Neumann can kiss my ass.

_Modified by Rabbit88 at 9:39 PM 7-16-2006_

Thanks for that info. How long was the turn around time for you?


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: EIP MKV ECU UPGRADES RELEASED...(Waterfest Tuning NOW!!)... ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Those are some Kick A$$ numbers at an even better price.... look out APR! 

Numbers alone won't make a superior product.


----------



## Rabbit88 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: EIP MKV ECU UPGRADES RELEASED...(Waterfest Tuning NOW!!)... (ruso)*

I was flashed at Waterfest. It took a little over an hour.
If you're asking what the turn around time on mailing in your ECU is, I have no idea... I would guess it's under two weeks.
Let Rich answer that one for you.


----------



## blackkaa (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: EIP MKV ECU UPGRADES RELEASED...(Waterfest Tuning NOW!!)... (Rabbit88)*

any b6 Passat software in the works and is there going to be any switching of programs ? 


_Modified by blackkaa at 9:22 AM 7-19-2006_


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: EIP MKV ECU UPGRADES RELEASED...(Waterfest Tuning NOW!!)... (Rabbit88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rabbit88* »_I was flashed at Waterfest. It took a little over an hour.
If you're asking what the turn around time on mailing in your ECU is, I have no idea... I would guess it's under two weeks.
Let Rich answer that one for you.

We turn around most ECU's in 24-48 hours...we can usually have an ECU back out to the customer the day after receipt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Call (800) 784-8100 and we can make this happen for you. 
-Rich


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: EIP MKV ECU UPGRADES RELEASED...(Waterfest Tuning NOW!!)... (ruso)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ruso* »_
Numbers alone won't make a superior product.

Agreed, it's our combination of phenonminal drivability, overall excellent performance, saftey and reliability along with a great price and excellent customer service that will make this product desireable for MKV owners http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Rich


----------



## Short Hockey Man (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: EIP MKV ECU UPGRADES RELEASED...(Waterfest Tuning NOW!!)... (eiprich)*


----------



## Ttuk (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: EIP MKV ECU UPGRADES RELEASED...(Waterfest Tuning NOW!!)... (Ttuk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eiprich* »_
That's 340+Lb/Ft of Torque and 270+HP at the engine 
_Modified by eiprich at 9:26 PM 7-15-2006_

Rich, do you know what octane this is specific to, and can you run 91 octane on this setup?


----------



## Rabbit88 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: EIP MKV ECU UPGRADES RELEASED...(Waterfest Tuning NOW!!)... (Short Hockey Man)*

Like I said, I would guess EIP can have your ECU back to you within 24-48 hours.








By the way, this thing is still impressing me. I really want to take it to the track because it's like a train when it gets up there.
Rich, am I right that my governor has been removed? I was going to test this out before I started bragging to co-workers, but it's safer to ask. I know already that the rev limiter has been raised, and very nicely.


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

I'll have to agree, the EIP flash is sick. The only thing that worrys me is that it almost feels like too much power for the car (not really a bad thing), I stay off the gas in first, I don't wanna break anything. My freind has a 96 Trans Am, (about 300hp stock). We switched up cars after I got the flash. I doubt I can beat him in a straight up drag race, but my GLI definitely pulls harder off the line, even he thinks so. Now if the GLI was RWD, well..........


----------



## Rabbit88 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: (blackvento36)*

Hmm. I've not dropped the clutch yet, but I agree that unless you mean to make haste, granny shift all the way into third.
Pushing through 1st and 2nd is a real rush and leaves me feeling like there's not enough road to find out what's really behind this flash. 
HOWEVER
Without influence from EIP, and without condolence, I plan an offroad launch... meaning the highway at night. Full out drop and pushing all the way through to at least the end of fourth for time-wise, maybe even fifth if I feel safe and lucky to get a top speed.







Did it in my stock R32 and I remember the thrill of a sustained 140 MPH very well.
But right now it is raining so it's going to have to wait.

_Modified by Rabbit88 at 6:50 PM 7-20-2006_


_Modified by Rabbit88 at 6:52 PM 7-20-2006_


----------



## WetWagen (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (Rabbit88)*

If you're actually going to do it on the highway... please just go ahead and do it during the day.
You've got more visibility, and there are more medical provisions available in daylight hours.


----------



## Rhein (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: EIP MKV ECU UPGRADES RELEASED...(Waterfest Tuning NOW!!)... (blackkaa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackkaa* »_any b6 Passat software in the works and is there going to be any switching of programs ? 


Can we get an answer guys? Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jasonzak (May 18, 2006)

I talked to EIP on Wednesday and they said they can do the B6 Passat as well. I plan on getting mine done hopefully within a week


----------



## Rabbit88 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: ((mkV)Jetta2.0t)*

Thank you for your concern. I'll be okay though.
I've been up to the limiter while it was stock, a little over 130. Until that point I had two car lengths on a WRX driven by a co-worker who wanted to find out which was faster, pulling from 3rd from about 70 MPH I ended up ahead of him... until the limiter stepped in.
Anyways, don't tell me you don't want me to do it, mkV. I know you do.


----------



## Rhein (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: (jasonzak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jasonzak* »_I talked to EIP on Wednesday and they said they can do the B6 Passat as well. I plan on getting mine done hopefully within a week

GREAT! Any word on the possibility of switching?


----------



## Rabbit88 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: (Rhein)*

I'm interested in seeing EIP come up with a swticher. Plus additional programming. 
Hey Rich, how will the flash respond if I add a can of NOS octane booster to a tank of 93?


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: (Rabbit88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rabbit88* »_I'm interested in seeing EIP come up with a swticher. Plus additional programming. 
Hey Rich, how will the flash respond if I add a can of NOS octane booster to a tank of 93?
I'd have to guess and say it won't do anything. You know, when that stuff says it adds "4 points (or whatever)" of octane, it means you now have 93.4 octane, not 97.


----------



## Rabbit88 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: (blackvento36)*

I am aware that 10 points adds 1 octane. That's why I add NOS Racing Formula for a good time. It adds 60 points, or 6 octane.


----------



## blackkaa (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (Rhein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rhein* »_
GREAT! Any word on the possibility of switching?

I really need info on the B6 Passat software I'm looking at all software options (except GIAC ) . I really need to be able to switch from stock to 93 or what ever Does any one know what the regular price on there software ?


----------



## Rabbit88 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: (blackkaa)*

The regular price on who's software? If it's EIP you're wondering about I think it's around $350, no swtiching (yet?).


----------



## slugmike (Aug 30, 2002)

*Re: (Rabbit88)*

If there are no dealers nearby, and I don't want to mail in my ECU, does that mean I'm out of luck?


----------



## thomaschh (May 30, 2006)

Is there a dealer anywhere in the Seattle area? I'd definitely be interested in this but I'd also definitely prefer not to have to take my car apart and leave it for a few days.
Thanks, guys!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: EIP MKV ECU UPGRADES RELEASED...(Waterfest Tuning NOW!!)... (Ttuk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ttuk* »_
What octane did you use for this?
 
93








-Kyle http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: (slugmike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slugmike* »_If there are no dealers nearby, and I don't want to mail in my ECU, does that mean I'm out of luck? 

Definitely not....We can actually send you the cable to chip your car yourself! The best part of doing it this way is that you will have no down time.
-Kyle http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dhltal (May 25, 2006)

Is there something applicable for an 06 A3?


----------



## Rabbit88 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: (dhltal)*

Hey can I buy a cable and program? I'm paranoid that I'm not chipped because I installed the intake and it's been hot and humid. Should it be flashed after each upgrade, or did you guys program ahead for this?


----------



## Rhein (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Definitely not....We can actually send you the cable to chip your car yourself! The best part of doing it this way is that you will have no down time.
-Kyle http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I am assuming this is applicable to the Passat too? 
When you say send the cable do you mean to borrow and send back or do you mean that it comes with one when you buy?
Also do you download the program and flash the ECU through your computer?


----------



## BigWaveDave (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: (Rhein)*

I would be interested as well....
Switching availiability yet? I have a vag-com, Would that do the flash? 
Do you have to have internet right next to your car, or is it cd?


----------



## Rabbit88 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: (BigWaveDave)*

I really want the flash on hand if it's needed. I'm going to go in for service soon, oil change, plus I need the Euro lightswitch to be intergrated. 
And my A/C keeps going in and out, which did not happen prior to being flashed. Heard of this before?


----------



## Rabbit88 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: (slugmike)*

No, you're not out of luck. EIP is saying that they'll send you the cable and the software and you can load the flash yourself.








I did run the NOS octane booster, race formula adds 60 points, or 6 octane. So pretty close to 100 considering the ratio of what one can treats, and the lesser capacity of the gas tank. Performance was similar, though even smoother. The most impressive thing was the gas mileage of that tank. It lasted all week.


----------



## TypeR #126 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (Rhein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rhein* »_
When you say send the cable do you mean to borrow and send back or do you mean that it comes with one when you buy?
Also do you download the program and flash the ECU through your computer?

X2
I'd really like to know more information about the cable and self-flashing option.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: (dhltal)*

Yes, there most definitely is!
-Kyle http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: (Rabbit88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rabbit88* »_Hey can I buy a cable and program? I'm paranoid that I'm not chipped because I installed the intake and it's been hot and humid. Should it be flashed after each upgrade, or did you guys program ahead for this?

Simple bolt ons such as an intake or exhaust will only enhance the chip tuning performance! There is no need to get reflashed after each upgrade...
-Kyle http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: (Rhein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rhein* »_
I am assuming this is applicable to the Passat too? 
When you say send the cable do you mean to borrow and send back or do you mean that it comes with one when you buy?
Also do you download the program and flash the ECU through your computer?

Yes this will work for the Passat. I suppose that you do sort of "borrow" the cable. Yes you will be flashing the ECU yourself. 0 down time
-Kyle http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Do you have any dyno results from just the software alone? The exhaust, DP, etc all will inflate the numbers considerably more than just cranking up the boost/timing...


----------



## GGVDub (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: (SuperChicken13)*

IS the cable just a VAG-COM cable? Would the price change?


----------



## hitmanhite (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: (Rabbit88)*



Rabbit88 said:


> Did it in my stock R32 and I remember the thrill of a sustained 140 MPH very well.
> 
> 
> > hahahaha, come over here to Germany!!!! Every time my buddy lets me drive his new GTI, after I beg him for a week, I hit the Autobahn and let me tell you how annoying the speed limiter is. I have to set the cruise at 139 so the engine does not cut out. Its a American Spec car. We run it up to the airport in Frankfurt, about 135 miles away in an hour!!!! And the car has so much more potential. The German spec cars chipped, exhaist, intake, and downpipe run 300 kph no problem!!! I cannot imagine coming back to the states in three years and having to go 75 max legally. I love Germans.
> ...


----------



## Rabbit88 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: (hitmanhite)*

See, I want to be in Germany. ****.


----------



## Rabbit88 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: (Rabbit88)*

KYLE
I need service. I have to get an oil change and I also have had an issue with my radio volume from the day I took it home. Volume goes up and down on its own.
A new service issue is the Air Conditioning isn't working. I doubt this has to do with being chipped, but are they going to blame the flash? I'm not sure that they're going to see it, but EIP tuning is on the car in two places so they're going to assume something.
Is it a possibility that the Hulk like engine bucking has perhaps pulled plumbing off the A/C? One day after running the A/C there was quite a large puddle under the car shortly before it stopped working consistantly.


----------



## jasonzak (May 18, 2006)

Are the cables ready to ship yet? I've been waiting a few weeks to order.


----------



## metaltyphoon (Apr 25, 2006)

DUDE inform us ! ehehehheeh i'm like dying to know something about this .. prices are a bargain compared to others !!!!!!! 
Questions :
- Does the Flash come with the cable free or extra for you to buy ? 
- You only need a laptop with windows right ?
- Also if needed to go back to stock programming , do you when we buy the flash does the "programm" comes with a stock map ???
I just need these answered to buy it


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: (Rhein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rhein* »_
I am assuming this is applicable to the Passat too? 
When you say send the cable do you mean to borrow and send back or do you mean that it comes with one when you buy?
Also do you download the program and flash the ECU through your computer?

We have a refundable core charge. We send a cable, it gets flashed and it gets returned along with the core charge
-Kyle http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by [email protected] at 10:36 AM 8-11-2006_


----------



## Ttuk (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
$1000 core-charge for the cable...
we will provide a return envelope (prepaid) and they must return the cable within 24 hours.
-Kyle http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## metaltyphoon (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: (Ttuk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ttuk* »_








 Holy mother of all prices ! i think you meant 100 dollars right ?


----------



## Rabbit88 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: (SuperChicken13)*

I don't know about dyno numbers, but I drove mine EIP tuned from Waterfest back to Boston and it was amazing without intake or exhaust.


----------



## jasonzak (May 18, 2006)

Any word on when these will ship out. I may have to go with APR cause I have no patience.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: (jasonzak)*

We are ready to ship immediately...just give me a call!
-Kyle http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .:R:. (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: (slugmike)*

232 hp







ok spider


----------



## Sincity (May 17, 2005)

*Re: (.:R:.)*

Ok. Intro price is now $349.95. Couple that with Autotech's new exhaust for $399 and you have an awesome combo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thumbs up to EIP for offering affordable software and ease of installation (sending cable for self-flash). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Next question: Will EIP offer a 91 octance program for those out here in the West?


_Modified by Sincity at 9:14 PM 9-7-2006_


----------



## jasonzak (May 18, 2006)

*Re: (Sincity)*

I called EIP today and they said they're not shipping till end of October. What gives
















I hate to go with someone else.


----------



## reticulan (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: (jasonzak)*

Will EIP be doing reflashes at H20 for $199.00?
also I've heard that this software is more agressive than most. Any truth to this?


----------



## Rabbit88 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: (reticulan)*

I would say you'll go through plenty of tread. My front tires are frickin bald since mid July. Car has 17000 miles. Maybe 7000 miles were chipped from EIP.
Oh, and sweetness when the temperature drops under 69. Geez-uz.


----------



## Zeratul61985 (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: (Rabbit88)*

HMM We are done fabing up my exhaust and I was almost set on X+ but not after seeing all of this I want EIP for sure........is it really a grand core charge for the cable or what can you please give us some solid pricing and ship dates and such?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: (reticulan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reticulan* »_Will EIP be doing reflashes at H20 for $199.00?
also I've heard that this software is more agressive than most. Any truth to this?

Unfortunately EIP Tuning will not be attending H20 this year... Our software is very agressive as we are putting down more torque than a lot of tuners out there!








-Kyle http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cool Me (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Unfortunately EIP Tuning will not be attending H20 this year... Our software is very agressive as we are putting down more torque than a lot of tuners out there!








-Kyle http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

DARN!


----------



## Rabbit88 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Letting you know that your torque has destroyed the stock continentals. They're like rolling on baskerballs now, need new tires. Also, made an STI driver in Boston frown, poor baby. Same torque, smarter torque band.
I'm wondering if you guys are still tweaking the flash or coming up with a program switcher?


----------



## Chuibacca (Mar 23, 2006)

Has anyone else dyno-ed stock set-ups running this flash??


----------



## Turblu99 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (Faerus)*

I like the results...


----------



## aphexnin (Oct 26, 2006)

When will the cables be ready to ship? End of October or beginning of November?


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (aphexnin)*

is there any way to get in on this deal even though waterfest was 3 months ago? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WetWagen (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_is there any way to get in on this deal even though waterfest was 3 months ago? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

I was told that I could have the $199 deal and they would send me a cable so I could program my car myself. I was excited about the price and being able to tune it myself. I spoke with them about the details and left my name, number and email. This was a few days after waterfest and to this day nobody has ever called or emailed me back about any of it.
GIAC here I come.


_Modified by (mkV)Jetta2.0t at 6:58 AM 11-8-2006_


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: (Chuibacca)*

OH SNAP! Just noticed this post, and just flashed my car...
Dyno to follow!
-Kyle http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

so, any word on the ability to get this deal? i know it's a long shot, but this would be for my brother, and he is a noob at spending $ on his car, and i am trying to find him a "deal"
TIA http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chuibacca (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Any updates??


----------



## Lewie94Passat (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (Chuibacca)*

Can we still get the 199 deal EIP? What if we set up a group buy if it isn't available?
thanks


----------



## nikkisixx (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (Lewie94Passat)*

I second that. Some of us weren't / couldn't be there [Waterfest]... It'd so rock if you bring back that $199 deal, EIP~!


----------



## Lewie94Passat (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (nikkisixx)*

Evidentally not even EIP knows whats going on.


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (Lewie94Passat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lewie94Passat* »_Evidentally not even EIP knows whats going on.

Our MKV SW is readily available for immediate install at our facility in MD. We are finalizing our new SW to allow users to tune their cars remotely (off site) and we are also working on our dealer network to be able to direct folks to other facilities who can also offer immediate installations. 
Contact us at (800) 784-8100 for more info or to arrange installation. More info will be coming in the new year








-Rich


----------



## Lewie94Passat (Jul 26, 2004)

Yay thanks for the reply Rich. 
I was just givin ya a hard time. I figured if i tried to stir some ish up i'd def get a response
















Any ideas on pricing for the software? Cuz If it's a good price and shows them numbers you put up there i'll have a new http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif under the tree.


----------



## Bastard (Jul 3, 2003)

By any chance are your ECU's painted blue with the oem part numbers scratched off?
Just checking.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: (Bastard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bastard* »_By any chance are your ECU's painted blue with the oem part numbers scratched off?
Just checking.

Then again, what's in a name...
-Kyle http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bastard (Jul 3, 2003)

Hehehe.. You KNOW that one is gonna come up from time to time.


----------

